# Pasteurized Citrate of Magnesia?



## Worldcupkeeper (Jun 16, 2007)

We dug this up several months ago and ive just now got a pic of it and looking for more info, ive never seen another one like it. Its got a ton of embossing.

 Pasteurized citrate of magnesia
 This bottle not returnable
 Dose-Adults one half to one bottle as desired.
 Children in proportion to age
 In case of severe and constant pains in the lower abdomen do not use laxatives but consult a physician


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Jun 16, 2007)

back


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

[][:'(][&:] Man, citrate of magnesia sounds bad enough without the pasteurization.[&o][][:'(][&:]

 You can still buy that stuff. Just look on the pharmacy shelf  in Wal-Mart next to the Phillip's Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## mudbilly (Jan 3, 2009)

hi, we just found the exact bottle in the muck of a backwater creek near shadyside maryland...........LOL.....we found this site researching it..........


----------

